# Cheswick PA Feb 15th



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Anybody going to be going?
I will be there and I am pretty sure jdart16 will be.


----------



## MukelG (Jan 29, 2009)

Where in Cheswick is it?

I haven't heard about this.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

It is located at the Harmar house.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be attending I have a male ancon hill to trade or sell, bromeliads and a few other plants.

Porkchop48 always has nice frogs to

justin


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

I will be there! Good show and the kids love it too.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Would anyone like to set a time for us to meet?

If anyone is interested I may have a few free broms.

Justin


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

How about noon? I could use the broms!!!!!


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

So i guess I'll have some plants to sell now



Alright I'll have neo pups with pups first is free a few bucks for each one after.

I have some selaginella established with roots-$4 many cuttings
Wandering jew established small leaf form-$3 many cuttings
Lipstick plant cuttings-$4 for a few cuttings
philodendron "wende imbe"-$5 for a clump
Baby tears-$4 cuttings many

Few other odd and ends plants.

Male auratus "ancon hill"-make me an offer

Look forward to seing everyone.

Justin


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Noon sounds good to me 

Are we meeting at my table? 
I will have leucs, Costan ricans, Azureus, cobalts, couple other odds and ends.
Oh and mossy frogs


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone else have anything to sell or trade?

Justin


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Tomorrow is the show.


----------

